# How many countries have you been to and why?



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I went to Canada with my parents when I was around 8 or so. A Niagara Falls trip. We stopped at a couple other places, a castle ruin & I'm not sure where else. We didn't do the maid of the mist boat tour. It's a boat you can take that travels through the mist of the waterfall.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mexico to surf and drink and backpacking around Europe in my 20's (Germany, Austria, Czech Republic, Belgium and the Netherlands).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Mexico to surf and drink and backpacking around Europe in my 20's (Germany, Austria, Czech Republic, Belgium and the Netherlands).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What are some of your best memories from back packing around Europe? What is your favorite memory?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Canada- for a girl who is now my wife.
Mexico for vacation
Germany, Iraq & Afghanistan-The US Govt thought I would enjoy it there.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Germany, courtesy of Uncle Sam, I signed up for FRG so I could see the country.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> Germany, courtesy of Uncle Sam, I signed up for FRG so I could see the country.


This might sound stupid, but what's FRG?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@homefire, two things, that was Bannerman's Castle and FRG stands for Federal Republic of Germany.

Me I think about 13-15 countries as a delivery boy not a tourist.

Uncle Sam was tour guide for 4 of them.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> @homefire, two things, that was Bannerman's Castle and FRG stands for Federal Republic of Germany.
> 
> Me I think about 13-15 countries as a delivery boy not a tourist.


That's quite a few. Did one stand out more than others? Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

homefire said:


> What are some of your best memories from back packing around Europe? What is your favorite memory?


A lot of the old architecture in Europe is beautiful. I liked seeing different cultures and eating some new foods. The people were extremely nice (at least 20 years ago). Smoking weed in Amsterdam was fun and the Czech Republic has some of the most beautiful women on the planet.

I also really enjoyed taking a walking tour in Berlin that showed all the major spots of significance during WWII. Some of the statues still have bullet holes in them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

9 countries and numerous British, French and Dutch territories. My travels have been both business and pleasure.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

homefire said:


> That's quite a few. Did one stand out more than others? Do you have a favorite?


Favorite, Yes, I do, the United States of America.

Stand out, US Virgin Island, brother was married to a woman whose father controlled all the liquor on the

island, and all loaded on tourist ships.

Managed to stop over on ferry flights into the area for the weekends.

Most people who travel see only the well groomed tourist traps, not the true face of the countries.

What kind is a country, tourism based economy, tells you not to leave the hotel grounds after dark?

Same one advises to keep away from Voodoo activities and trinkets?

Another, has covert armed security guards embedded in the tour group?

I delivered airplanes to most of the non military junkets and got to see the seedier side of them as a non tourist.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

homefire said:


> This might sound stupid, but what's FRG?


Federal Republic of Germany (West), to distinguish it from, German Democratic Republic (GDR), East Germany..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

USA, Mexico, Canada (multiple times) Germany, The Netherlands, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Belgium and the last time I went to Washington DC it seemed to be a foreign land where most people didn't speak English and the young people needed their asses kicked.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More than I can count. My country saw fit to provided with many all expenses paid vacation from home. Some short some long. Some of those trip we bounced around others we stayed put. I have missed a few like China , Russia and the top and bottom of the earth. While on the longer ones from time to time R&R allowed hops to other places.
I did not like Europe .
Palma de Mallorca Spain stands out. Lot of people there at that time were from North Ireland. They spent time there to get away from the fighting. Took leave time there met some really great people.
I found Turkey both interesting and down right scary. At no time did I let my guard down there. I did like the middle east because of what I was able to see. After all it was the a real live old testament. To stand in the birth place of Abraham is a life time experience. 
At that time my small military pay saved up allowed me to do pretty much anything. of all the places I have been none top America.
Sometime back my grandson had one of my picture books out. lot of those days have long sense faded from memory. Few are like yesterday.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Mexico,Canada,Japan,Vietnam,China,Australia,Philippines, Hawaii(I forgot it's part of the USA now)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only time I have been out of The South (God's country) was a year in Colorado, and a year in Vietnam.
Actually, Colorado was so dang cold, I volunteered for Vietnam to get outta there.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Never been out of the country. While there are some sites I would like to see, I have never had the desire.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

homefire said:


> I went to Canada with my parents when I was around 8 or so. A Niagara Falls trip. We stopped at a couple other places, a castle ruin & I'm not sure where else. We didn't do the maid of the mist boat tour. It's a boat you can take that travels through the mist of the waterfall.


Niagara Falls!!!!Slowly I turned!, 



 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:lol::lol:

Oh,Mexico.and a couple of places Unca Sam sent me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Niagara Falls!!!!Slowly I turned!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great routine!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

When I heard Niagara Falls,I could not resist!.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only time I have been out of The South (God's country) was a year in Colorado, and a year in Vietnam.
> Actually, Colorado was so dang cold, I volunteered for Vietnam to get outta there.


 You are not the only one that volunteered for a deployment to get out of a place that needed leaving. Yours was a bit extreme but it must have worked out.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Many places all over the world-- courtesy of U S Navy
Asia, Europe, S. America, to name a few.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mexico, Canada, Bahamas, Haiti, Jamaica, Caymans, St. Bart's, Dominica, Grenada, UK, France, Spain, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Liechtenstein, Italy, Vatican, Monaco,Croatia, Greece, Turkey,Barbados as well as numberous territories and possessions of this country and others. Reason? Pleasure.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't answer it's a trick question by a federal agency to defeat your opsec !!!!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

While I worked for my uncle (Sam) who was in the extermination business I went to Laos, Greece, Israel, Cyprus, Syria, Egypt, Ethiopia, Kenya and Iran. Not military; all islands in caribbean (except Cuba), Costa Rica, Panama, Italy, England and Scotland.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Dependent of my Dad while he was in Army -Germany
Me, Navy- Nova Scotia, Canada (Victoria, Toronto, Montreal, Quebec) Just for the hell of it
Japan, Singapore, North Koreas oceans , Mexico (TJ, Rosorita, Encinada) Guam, Okinawa, Barbados, Bahrain, Dubai and Romania, Amsterdam, England, Hawaii (still a third world country imho), 
And I a have seen more through a periscope, LOL. 
Been to most every state in the USA


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Germany, Canadà. Mexico, Panama, Puerto Rico, Australia, Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan and I grew up in the Philippines.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Courtesy of USAF: England, Germany, Italy, Guam, Philippines, & of course Nam. For myself: Mexico, Bahamas, Cayman Islands, and Canada.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A few years in Germany, on business, a few times to France for pleasure, and Bahamas for great pleasure.

Oh. California on business a few times.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Canada, Mexico, Honduras, Panama, Chile, Argentina, Venezuela, Spain, Italy, Greece, Egypt, Bahrain, Oman, UAE, Kenya, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Singapore, Australia, Philippines, Hong Kong, The Good Old USA! I think that's it.

Courtesy of the Navy. Some of them were only for a few hours, we did what we needed to do and got out. A lot of places where we lurked around and in between without taking time for a meet & greet. The alphabet already knows all about them.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lived in: 10

Visited: 32


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ten countries mainly work related.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> A lot of the old architecture in Europe is beautiful.


sure who survived after bomber harrys visited your country...











> Palma de Mallorca Spain stands out.


A lot of drunken stupid Germans and ***** Whores who steal everything.


> While there are some sites I would like to see


If you not try to bring us the democracy.

I was 2 times in Canada!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

User name, too bad the mighty Eighth can't revisit you soon, if they do stand there and wave at them.

Canada has a history of letting in assholes, short and long term.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Canada
South Korea
Hong Kong
Guam
Philippines
Japan Main land
Okinawa
Thailand 
Mexico
California - which is a communist country that does not require a passport


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

retired Navy, I lost count..........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

one Canada- ice fishing and the Winsdor/Sarnia ballet


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

12 all on vacation

Favorite - Portugal


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Military brat so: Japan, Okinawa (before reunification), Thailand, Philippians, South Korea, West Germany (not been back since reunification), the UK, Ireland, France, the Netherlands, Canada, USA, Mexico... that's off the top of my head... 

Territories include Guam and American Samoa.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Ireland, Wales, England, Denmark, Germany, Austria, Chech Republic, Switzerland, France, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Luxembourg, Greece, Turkey, Thailand, Taiwan, Canada, Netherlands, Belgium. 

Lived in Canada for 1 year and the Netherlands for 4 years. The rest are for vacation.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I snuck off the plane in Rome, it counts damnit, and spent a month in Ethiopia/northern Kenya backpacking. Favorite experience? I uh...borrowed a kl600 (pre klr) and rode it around lake Langano with our state escorts daughter


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a homebody compared to some of you guys. Canada, Mexico, Bahamas, United Kingdom, Barbados, Aruba, St Lucia, Bermuda, Atigua. All vacationing.

Hawaii isn't a foreign country, but the volcanoes felt like another planet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Too many to mention.. especially since the country of my birth broke up into million pieces and my family is spread out like crazy.
I also love to travel for pleasure and for work.

All over Asia, former Soviet Union + arctic, all over North America. 

One of my fav places is Labrador and Newfoundland.. of'course my beautiful Siberia, Kamchatka & Sakhalin Island. I like places with nice people, cool windy climate and tiny populations.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Puerto Rico, Mexico, Virgin Islands, Canada, Greenland, Germany, UK, France, Italy, Macedonia, Kosovo, Mali, Guinea, Ivory Coast, Djibouti, Somalia, Kenya, Seychelles, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Iraq, Bahrain, Qatar, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Kurdistan, Australia, Samoan Islands.....

Why? Cause the Government made me go...all except for the Virgin Islands....Wife made me go...so in return I made her pregnant.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

USA and Canada.... I see no reason to go anywhere else


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Canada... it's close and the drinking age is 18.. plus with the exchange rate and no need for a passport pre 9/11 you could go to Brandon, Manitoba for a weekend clubbing, stay at the Casa Blanca motor lodge with your whole crew, drink imported bud light, and toss loonies to the full-nude strippers all weekend (Sassy's had a shower on stage and a canoe hanging from the ceiling).. and come back to the US having only spent $30 bucks......


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

SOCOM42 said:


> Favorite, Yes, I do, the United States of America.
> 
> <snip>Most people who travel see only the well groomed tourist traps, not the true face of the countries.<snip>


Socom42, I find it to be something of an art (one I've not yet mastered) to travel/live like a local. It's an eye-opener and real education to see what some countries are really like.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been to Mexico a bunch..mainly border towns. Looking for cute hookers and cheap whiskey. That was back in the old sinnng days. Too dangerous for gringos down there now.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably 15 or so. Lost count. 90% of it was work related.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

47 countries in a 30 year merchant marine career.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> 47 countries in a 30 year merchant marine career.


Thanks for your Service Chief! Glad you got to see the world. Wheres the purtiest ladies? My old blue water Navy big Brother says is Spain..but what does he know? lol


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Brazil! I had a friend there that was a mixture of Portugese and Japanese. Tall, thin, and straight black hair down to her waist. I even learned the language for her. Best of all she had a bikini that fit into a small bandaid box!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

About 20 countries, mostly middle East and south East Asia because of work. As far as beautiful women go, there must be something in the water down in Australia. Most memorable place, Iwo Jima.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Canada (Halifax US Navy, BC for fun, Victoria, Niagara Fall, Quebec, Montreal for fun), Mexico (Tijuana) , Barbados (US Navy stop), Bahrain (US Navy stop), Dubai (US Navy stop), Singapore (US Navy stop), Okinawa (US Navy stop), Romania (Civilian Work), Amsterdam, Germany(lived there as a Kid in Nuremberg), Japan(Tokyo, Nagasaki, Yokohama, Sasebo (US Navy stop)), Hawaii(sometimes I think its another country as I lived there for 12 years), Diego Garcia (US Navy stop), Guam (US Navy stop too many times to care),,


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a civilian young man: Canada, & Mexico.
Military: Nam, Guam, Germany, UK, Italy, and the California!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Brazil! I had a friend there that was a mixture of *Portugese and Japanese.* ...


Do you call that a Japugese or a Portunese? Any remember the last time the US dealt with a Jap and a Port....a lot of trouble ensued.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Why? Cause the Government made me go...all except for the Virgin Islands....Wife made me go...so in return I made her pregnant.


Hey, fair is fair. :vs_clap:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Germany, France, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Austria, Belgium, UK, Yugo, Japan, Korea, Canada, Mexico, and to many in the ME to care about. Nothing is better than being in the US and round doorknobs.

If anyone says lets be like Europe, slap 'em really hard upside the punkin.......twice.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Canada, Belgium, Italy, Germany, Mexico... business and pleasure trips.


----------

